# Can it be this bad?



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Can a paint job be this bad?
This was a kijiji painter special.
Now she has to pay us to "fix" the job.

http://www.facebook.com/EcopaintingInc


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

yes, a paint job CAN be that bad, and worse.

I think I did something that bad in 1967 when I "freshed up" the Year Book room before school started. 

I think I told the story before. Used sheets of paper and wet paint to "patch" holes in the wall.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Pretty sorry. What did they pay for the job?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Pretty sorry. What did they pay for the job?


$50.00 plus the cost of paint.
But the painter had a resume (no kidding)


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Aren't you being a bit picky here George?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

George Z said:


> $50.00 plus the cost of paint.
> But the painter had a resume (no kidding)


I guess it is one of those you get what you pay for kind of things. No doubt you will be unable to charge 50.00 for your companies services. 

If someone told me they would do a job for 50.00 I would be afraid.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Aren't you being a bit picky here George?


lol
I tell my wife if you do not want to be constantly disappointed then lower your standards.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Who cares, im pretty much not surprised by the level of human stupidity anymore.

Do the job and get paid.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

They got their money's worth.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> lol
> I tell my wife if you do not want to be constantly disappointed then lower your standards.



By these standards this guy is probably blissed out every day.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

He got his rock and a couple of fo'ties that night. 

I thought Draig's List had most of the hacks. Kijiiji breaks new ground.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

George Z said:


> Can a paint job be this bad?
> http://www.facebook.com/EcopaintingInc


I clicked the link and only see your facebook page?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I clicked the link and only see your facebook page?


George stops short of nothing to drive traffic to his facebook page. :jester:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

No kidding. Check out this disaster.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> No kidding. Check out this disaster.


Actually, I was headlining that joint since May.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> No kidding. Check out this disaster.


The only two posters on that page for over 6 months: you and me. That is awesome.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

This site sucks this morning, you cannot click on any links or post pics or get more smilies, nothing, somethings broke.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

oh man one time many moons ago i had some trouble with red paint... well looks like this job is going from 0 to 100 in more ways than one....eco paint aint cheap...


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> The only two posters on that page for over 6 months: you and me. That is awesome.


Scott, I prefered to keep my page exclusive, IYKWIM.


----------

